# [solved] opts variables vs extra_commands in init.d scripts

## emc

Hi,

What should be changes in init.d scripts to get rid off:

```
gopher ~ # /etc/init.d/wicd stop    

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ... 
```

Similar msg I got during boot after dbus is startedLast edited by emc on Mon Jan 30, 2012 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Galumph

You need to update some init scripts, run this to update the ones that still use the opts variable:

```

# emerge -1av $(grep "^[[:space:]]*opts=" /etc/init.d/* | cut -d : -f 1 | grep -v "\\.sh$" | xargs qfile -CSq | uniq)

```

Make sure to run dispatch-conf or etc-update when you're done.

----------

## emc

Looks like i was only wicd, but reemergeering didn't helped, no conf file to update at all, so I just commented line and It solved the problem

----------

